
Typical C++ Bullshit - thegeomaster
http://macton.smugmug.com/gallery/8936708_T6zQX#/gallery/8936708_T6zQX/593426709_ZX4pZ
======
angersock
Mike Acton is (if memory serves) tech lead at Insomniac Games--folks behind
Ratchet & Clank, the Resistance series, and others.

This is a presentation which is mean in spirit but excellent in content; just
note that a lot of this is caused by their targeting of the Cell processor at
the time.

Overall, there are a lot of great refactoring questions he raises, and really
it's a good read if you'd like to learn what sort of mindset you'd use when
developing race-horse performance-sensitive code. In general, I don't agree
with some of the advice, but in their problem domain (real-time interactive
graphics a.k.a. games) it makes complete sense.

EDIT:

This slide
([http://macton.smugmug.com/gallery/8936708_T6zQX#!i=593430457...](http://macton.smugmug.com/gallery/8936708_T6zQX#!i=593430457&k=jVkwmx2))
made me chuckle.

------
ternaryoperator
Not seeing why this is typical.

------
asmallgrin
this post is crap

